# New headset ~$50 recomendations



## Batou1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

Title says it all im looking for a decent headset with mic for around $50 preferably from Microcenter so if i don't like it i can exchange it.
GOGOGO


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 13, 2013)

Umm you can look for thoe Thermaltake tteSports Shock, I do like them


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 13, 2013)

My Hubby has this and it's been ok... You're not gonna expect the best under 50 bucks but these have been decent:
http://www.logitech.com/en-za/product/usb-headset-h390?crid=36
http://www.microcenter.com/product/290576/ClearChat_Comfort_USB_Headset

My hubby's vids he produced with using that headset for the recording:
Andrakon's Lets Plays! - YouTube

videos edited with AVS video editor with no sound processing done.


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Umm you can look for thoe Thermaltake tteSports Shock, I do like them
> 
> http://www.magicpc.fr/media/product/large/6/8/4/47565486.jpg



Hows the build/sound quality those look a little flashy and thermaltake is one of those brands i tend to avoid
The reviews seem positive and i could use my soundcard to deal with the overpowered bass



remixedcat said:


> My Hubby has this and it's been ok... You're not gonna expect the best under 50 bucks but these have been decent


Ive tried those before i found them uncomfortable for extended periods due to there on the ear design they do sound good tho.


If we made it under 100$  would that open up some much better options ?
To further give you an idea of what im looking for i find this style of headphone to be best fitting for my head, also i wear my headset for at least 4 hrs a day so comfort is a big factor.

current headset that i have re wired to many times and needs to be replaced


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 13, 2013)

I have a retail background and to buy something and exchange it just cause you don't like it is pretty lame to state. Retailers are not test outlets. Pick your poison from the recommendations and live with it is my statement on the matter.

Spend $10 more than your budget and get Corsair Vengence. You won't be sorry... They actually have a $10 rebate that takes them to $49. Bingo.

Corsair Vengeance 1300  Headset - Newegg.com


Newegg TV: Corsair Vengeance 1300 & 1500 Circumaur...


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 13, 2013)

Batou1986 said:


> Hows the build/sound quality those look a little flashy and thermaltake is one of those brands i tend to avoid
> The reviews seem positive and i could use my soundcard to deal with the overpowered bass
> 
> 
> ...



Well, sound quality is quite nice. I like listening music in. The negative point might be that it is not comfortable to everyone. Dépends on how the ears are xD

I did bought them and own them since 2 years. Long wire cable, can enable disable mic, volume control on the headset, and they have adjustment. Mic can me moved up down, and since it's rubber you can go left right.


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> I have a retail background and to buy something and exchange it just cause you don't like it is pretty lame to state. Retailers are not test outlets. Pick your poison from the recommendations and live with it is my statement on the matter.
> 
> Spend $10 more than your budget and get Corsair Vengence. You won't be sorry... They actually have a $10 rebate that takes them to $49. Bingo.
> 
> ...



Yea i wouldn't do this to a local shop but its not like big box stores aren't making money hand over fist with there 40$ hdmi cables anyway.
im only returning something if there's something really bad about it like it hurts my head after 30 min because it was made for a 12 year olds head or the mic only record's in 1ch 16k on a 80$ usb headset .

Thanks for your recommendation those look like something i would buy. there 49.99 with FS on amazon


----------



## Frederik S (Feb 13, 2013)

Get the cheapest circum-aural closed back Koss headphones you can get your hands on and buy a microphone. Way better than any of the $50ish headsets I have heard.


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 13, 2013)

Batou1986 said:


> Yea i wouldn't do this to a local shop but its not like big box stores aren't making money hand over fist with there 40$ hdmi cables anyway.
> im only returning something if there's something really bad about it like it hurts my head after 30 min because it was made for a 12 year olds head or the mic only record's in 1ch 16k on a 80$ usb headset .
> 
> Thanks for your recommendation those look like something i would buy. there 49.99 with FS on amazon



Microcenter has amazing deals thus my same statement. It just is not right and when your time comes, you may not get into computer heaven when judged. LOL:shadedshu

This is why your Capitols suck this year. Your using up your reatilers.... The good lord is watching!


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 13, 2013)

religion and headsets....


----------



## Darkleoco (Feb 13, 2013)

Corsair 1300 would probably be near the best you will get on that budget, I own a pair of the 2000's and they are great and I have heard nothing but good things about the entire lineup of their headsets.


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 13, 2013)

Darkleoco said:


> Corsair 1300 would probably be near the best you will get on that budget, I own a pair of the 2000's and they are great and I have heard nothing but good things about the entire lineup of their headsets.



I own the 2000 too and they are great.


----------

